# 1970's Colnago



## backcast (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi all, I am new this forum. At one time I was an avid cyclist, but then I had to get a job, and other things began to take up my time.

I purchased a used Colnago Super back in 1987, mostly because I wanted a road bike go along with my mountain bike. My only reason for buying it was the Italian name and a friend's recommendation. Over the years I rode the bike occasionally, but always perfered the mountain bike. Just the other day, I learned that there is a market for old italian bikes. I did a search on ebay and found one almost exactly like mine that sold for 2500 bucks in less than two days. http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7119589399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

Since I have not ridden in a couple of years now, I am interested in selling it and would like some advice on how and where to sell it. I could put in on Ebay, but I am not too comfortable with that. As far as I know, everything is origional except the rear deraillur, the seat and the front skewer. I will post some pictures as soon as I get it cleaned up. Thanks for any help y'all can offer.

Dan


----------

